# Female, 7 days until euth, Paris, IL



## gsdgirl36 (Oct 26, 2006)

*







sierra* 
*Breed:* German Shepherd (mix breed)
*Age:* Young adult
*Gender:* Female 
*Size:* Large, altered, hasShots, noCats, 
*Shelter Information: *Edgar County Animal Shelter
1025 N High Street 
Paris, IL 
*Shelter dog ID: *Sierra
*Contacts:* *Phone: *217-466-1062 
*Name: *Rachel or Linda Hovis 
*email: *[email protected] 

*About sierra*: Hello my new name is Sierra. I love people after I get to know them a little bit. I was brought to the shelter and dropped off in the outdoor kennel. I am not really sure why I am here. But I can tell you something for sure I would rather be at your house with you and your family. I love to be outside and walking with people. I walk very well on my leash. If you would like to meet me in person PLEASE CALL LINDA AT 217-466-1062 OR RACHAEL AT 217-712-0804 OR MELODIE AT 217-822-3980 BUT PLEASE HURRY


----------



## gsdgirl36 (Oct 26, 2006)

I don't know much about this shelter, except it's downstate. She's very pretty and looks young. Says no cats, which leaves me out


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I just sent an email to the Central IL GSD rescue. I do not know anyone there but they are only about an hour away. I hope they respond.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Bump, I have not heard from the rescue I emailed yet. Is there anyone to help this girl?


----------

